# Some pics I took in the Alps last week



## b3n (Jul 22, 2008)

All taken with a crappy compact digital (canon I think... don't even remember!) Such an amazing place, it must be difficult to get anything less that awesome results...


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 22, 2008)

holy epic pictures batman!  I love the alps though I've never gone that high on them, great pictures man


----------



## ogisha007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Fucking awesome. Snow for the win, I'd really like to travel to a place like that


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 22, 2008)

cool stuff man, those are some nice pics


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful. Just beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 22, 2008)

great pics man! looks like such a beautiful place
love that panorama too


----------



## Hellraizer (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## daybean (Jul 22, 2008)

that one pic, where your above the clouds  ++++++++!!!!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the first pic! And #4  REally nice!


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 22, 2008)

kickassness.


----------



## b3n (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. I spent a really awesome week in the area and I'm glad I got some decent pics to remember it by!


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 23, 2008)

Holy shitfuck on a stick.


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 24, 2008)

Stunning pics- thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Groff (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice pics!

Your camera takes better pictures than mine does. If you used mine, they'd be white washes. 

...I need a new camera.


----------



## Leon (Jul 25, 2008)

i'd love to travel out there some time


----------



## arktan (Jul 25, 2008)

Where have you been exactly? I live here in the alps, you know  (at least every week-end)


----------



## b3n (Jul 28, 2008)

Around the Chamonix area, got over into switzerland for a night but only staying in a mountain hut...


----------

